# MUFE Academy



## Pannekoek (Jun 29, 2010)

Lately i've been seriously thinking about becoming a makeup artist. In my search for a good school i came across Make Up For Ever Academy. I know this is freaking expensive but does anybody have any experience with this school? Do you have to have major art skills to get in?


----------



## nico (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm also interested in their academy,but I'm wondering if there is an MUFE academy in New York or not.I couldn't find any info about it on the internet.


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 7, 2010)

Make Up For Ever only has classes in France and Asia (Singapore, I think). Try Makeup Designory (MUD) in NY.


----------



## bell21 (Aug 8, 2010)

MUFE's website lists academy locations in Brirut, Brussels, Dubai, Hong Kong, Jakarta, Nice, Paris, Seoul, Singapore, and Taipai.

At one point MUFE was going to open an academy in NYC, it was supposed to be in Fall 2009. I'm not exactly sure what happened with it but I do remember seeing the website set up for it, the application and information about classes they were planning to offer but everything about it seems to have disappeared off the MUFE website. You can still find a few references to it though, like HSN has a page up from September 2009 talking about someone from MUFE giving them a "back stage" tour of the school and talking about the classes they were going to offer. 

Like someone else has said you could look into MUD which has an excellent reputation or I've noticed that a few schools are starting to pop up as MUFE "partners", you might want to look into. There's a school here in Minneapolis that is billing themselves as such. I don't know exactly what the "partner" means though and haven't gotten a chance to call around to find out. It could be similar to MAC Pro being affiliated with certain schools.


----------



## nico (Feb 14, 2011)

Pannekoek did you contact the academy?


Pannekoek said:


> Lately i've been seriously thinking about becoming a makeup artist. In my search for a good school i came across Make Up For Ever Academy. I know this is freaking expensive but does anybody have any experience with this school? Do you have to have major art skills to get in?


----------

